

Startup Riot Prizes for 2010 - ajaimk
http://startupriot.com/prizes/

======
sanjayparekh
If any HN folks are investors/VCs (or know of investors/VCs) who want to throw
in 30 minutes of their time for the 3 winners of Startup Riot, let me know and
I'll add you to the list. The more the better.

Only stipulation: they have to be nice people who are actively looking to help
entrepreneurs. No one just doing recon work. This is about helping
entrepreneurs succeed.

